# Company Information



## naikosen (Sep 2, 2005)

I want to know how the information is placed under the logo of Microsoft in the 'General' tab within 'System Properties'.

I have placed a snapshot (14 kb) of it:

```
*img341.imageshack.us/img341/8858/property3il.jpg
```

I want to know the way of writing information as is written in the snapshot i.e. "Harword Computers"   

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's what I think...

I don't know if one can write the info, that which you're asking for, without tampering with the OS's code.  I think XP is protected under copyrights and tampering with it, without permission from MS, isn't encouraged.  

Also, I have, in my college laboratory, seen logos of Acer Computers(and their contact details), below the XP logo in the 'System Properties' window.  I have a theory that the retailers of XP, eg - Harwood Computers, Acer, etc, are those which might be requesting MS, officially, to endorse them and place their contact details on the 'System Properties' window, when they're ordering licensed copies of XP in a bulk quantity.

That is my view, based on a hunch for I haven't looked into the options if one can indeed *easily* place custom details on the System Properties window.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 2, 2005)

*support.microsoft.com/?id=218176

*www.amset.info/netadmin/oeminfo.asp

these links should be enough for u.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL, see?  You learn something new every every single day... 

Thanks for the links!  I should try it out too...


----------



## naikosen (Sep 3, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> *support.microsoft.com/?id=218176
> 
> *www.amset.info/netadmin/oeminfo.asp
> 
> these links should be enough for u.



Thank you very much "aadipa".
Problem resolved.


----------



## siriusb (Sep 3, 2005)

If I am not mistaken, tuneup utilities also supports editing of these info.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

> tuneup utilities also supports editing of these info



is it really true ?

which tune up utility will do this ?


----------



## siriusb (Sep 3, 2005)

The tuneup utilities 2004/2005. I don't know if this is what else it can change, but here's what I did to mine:
*img355.imageshack.us/img355/414/sysproperties3gr.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

hahahaha
i think reshacker will help in this purpose...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2005)

Its very simple.
U hv to put only *OEMLOGO.BMP* and *OEMINFO.INI* files into *System32* folder ( Wndows XP ) or in *System* folder ( Windows 98 ).
Look at this screenshot:

*img383.imageshack.us/img383/8483/screenshot2yr.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

wat shud be in the OEM ini file and also watz the restriction of the logo size ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2005)

an overview of *OEMINFO.INI* file:



> [Support Information]
> Line1="--------------------------"
> Line2="Mr. Vishal Gupta"
> 
> ...


Hope u'll get the answer...

And I think there is no size restriction for the LOGO...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

thnx v-gupta

well if no restrictions then what about 640x480 
surely it wont fit...


----------



## siriusb (Sep 3, 2005)

What he meant was that the input picture can be of ny size, but windows simply resizes the picture to that small window.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 3, 2005)

Yah!
Definitely...


----------



## naikosen (Sep 6, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Its very simple.
> U hv to put only *OEMLOGO.BMP* and *OEMINFO.INI* files into *System32* folder ( Wndows XP ) or in *System* folder ( Windows 98 ).
> Look at this screenshot:
> 
> *img383.imageshack.us/img383/8483/screenshot2yr.jpg


Hi,

How did you put the picture in place of the Windows logo in system property?

Also the syntax in a batch file copy oemlogo.bmp "%systemroot%\system32" works in a good way in WindowsXP. But the same syntax does not copy the stuff in Windows98. How should I do to perform it?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2005)

Use Resource Hacker for this...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 6, 2005)

I used Resorce Hacker for first image but the file sysdm.cpl returns to original immediately and image is removed. How to prevent it from changing.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2005)

Its becauz of a system file protection service is running in XP, that immediately finds that a system file has been edited and replaces the current file with the default one.
The best way is to replace the edited file in both locations:

*System32* folder as well as
*System32\DLLCache* folder.

There r many s/w available to stop this service as well.
U can also do it manually. U hv to edit the file sfc_os.dll (in system32 folder) and then some registry hacks...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 6, 2005)

Please tell me name of such softwares. Your methid of replacing in 2 directories did not help. It still got replaced.


----------

